# Gumbo



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've seen it around in supermarkets and restaurants but what is gumbo and how many recipies can you make with it?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Howard said:


> I've seen it around in supermarkets and restaurants but what is gumbo and how many recipies can you make with it?


https://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=gumbo&fnSearchType=site


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Last I checked, gumbo has okra in it. People who live north of Charlotte, NC have a healthy and appropriate aversion to it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry about that, I posted this in the wrong section, could someone move this to the Food thread? Thanks.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> Last I checked, gumbo has okra in it. People who live north of Charlotte, NC have a healthy and appropriate aversion to it.


Sir,
I'm from Oklahoma originally, Point being, I've eaten a lot of okra. What is your objection to this particular food?
Please let me know why you say, "appropriate aversion". If you will. You may or may not wish to address my question, but we wish to 'learn better'. Why we're here.
regards,
rudy


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Where did gumbo originate?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cajun


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is gumbo spicy cause I've tasted it in soups plenty of times and it almost burned my tongue off.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumbo


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Miket61 said:


> Last I checked, gumbo has okra in it. People who live north of Charlotte, NC have a healthy and appropriate aversion to it.


Being a Georgia transplant in Virginia, I take issue with this. Okra is great and quite available and popular in VA. Now, those Yankee Marlyanders to the north are another story.


----------

